# ISPConfig3 + Apache + php-apc



## nofreak (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wer kann mir nähere Informationen über Problem mit php-apc bei einem mit ISPConfig3 konfigurierten Root Server geben?

Ich habe ein Testsystem, auf dem habe ich keine ISPConfig, und mit 
apt-get install php-apc installiert und mit 
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart neu gestartet.

Es funktioniert.

Das gleiche auf meinem mit ISPConfig3 konfigurierten System und ... nichts funktioniert. Der Apache2-Webserver liefert nichts mehr aus und gibt trotz error_reporting=E_ALL nichts aus.

Weiss jemand, woran's liegen kann? Danke für Hinweise...

Gruß


----------



## Kaimane (7. Mai 2010)

Hi nofreak,

ich würde vllt einen anderen Weg wählen.
Musste letztens ebenfalls eine pecl Erweiterung installieren; wg Roundcube.

Vllt machst du das apt-get noch mal rückgängig und hangelst dich diesem Howto (http://baheyeldin.com/technology/linux/installing-php-apc-on-ubuntu-dapper-and-debian.html) entlang.
Denke die

```
pecl install apc
```
Variante ist vielversprechender ...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## nofreak (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für dein Hinweis.

Ich habe die ANleitung soweit durchprobiert und konnte auch alles soweit (bis auf eine kleine namentliche Paketänderung ) alles installieren.

Das resultat waren im error-log Segmentation faults, sobald auf einem Testserver der virtuelle Host aufgerufen wurde. 

Als Problem habe ich aus den Logs das XCache Modul ausfindig gemacht und mittels
apt-get remove php5-xcache 
deinstalliert.

Danach lief alles wie es sollte. 

Meine Vermutung ist es, dass auf dem Produktivserver prinzipiell wohl das gleiche Problem herrscht. 

Werde mal heute Nacht ausprobieren und apc auf die Produktivsysteme raufnehmen.

Danke erstmal
Gruß


----------



## nofreak (7. Mai 2010)

So, fertig.

Also kurz gesagt:
Auf dem Produktivserver mit ISPConfig3 hat das wie folgt funktioniert:

1. apt-get remove php5-xcache
2. apt-get install php-apc

Fertig...

Einziges kleine Problem: 
In der error.log vom Apache2 (/var/log/apache2/error.log) taucht der Eintrag 
Failed loading /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/xcache.so:  /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/xcache.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
auf. 
Die Datei unter /etc/php5/conf.d/xcache.ini habe ich entfernt. Keine Ahnung, wo der Apache2 noch versucht, die Library zu laden. 

Gruß


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2010)

Du musst den apache neu starten.


----------



## Kaimane (12. Mai 2010)

@nofreak
Hast du php-apc nun durch

```
apt-get remove php5-xcache && apt-get install php-apc
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```
ohne Probleme installiert bekommen? Oder gibt es immer noch Fehler im Log?


----------

